# проблема с фотокамерой hp m407

## APolozov

Фотокамера HP M407 

Находится и работает с вынутой SD картой и обламывается с воткнутой.

перепробовал все рецепты какие смог найти.

При загрузке с ливсд Ubuntu 5.06 работает и так и этак.

Но переходить на убунту с гномом из за фотика не хотелось бы.

----------

## ba

А она как работает? как usb-сторадж или через gphoto2?

если первое, то проверь включено ли "Probe all luns" в ядре в разделе scsi

----------

## APolozov

 *ba wrote:*   

> А она как работает? как usb-сторадж или через gphoto2?

 

Первое, причем, как я уже говорил, без SD карточки работает.

 *ba wrote:*   

> если первое, то проверь включено ли "Probe all luns" в ядре в разделе scsi

 

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

----------

## ba

а что появляется в dmesg когда его втыкаешь?

----------

## APolozov

 *ba wrote:*   

> а что появляется в dmesg когда его втыкаешь?

 

Это без карточки (все работает)

Jan  6 21:20:20 PANlin kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup

Jan  6 21:20:20 PANlin kernel: usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

Jan  6 21:20:21 PANlin kernel: usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan  6 21:20:21 PANlin kernel: scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jan  6 21:20:21 PANlin kernel: usb-storage: device found at 6

Jan  6 21:20:21 PANlin kernel: usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jan  6 21:20:26 PANlin kernel:   Vendor: HP        Model: PhotoSmart M407   Rev: No.1

Jan  6 21:20:26 PANlin kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Jan  6 21:20:26 PANlin kernel: SCSI device sda: 25089 512-byte hdwr sectors (13 MB)

Jan  6 21:20:26 PANlin kernel: sda: Write Protect is off

Jan  6 21:20:26 PANlin kernel: sda: Mode Sense: 87 00 00 08

Jan  6 21:20:26 PANlin kernel: sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan  6 21:20:26 PANlin kernel: SCSI device sda: 25089 512-byte hdwr sectors (13 MB)

Jan  6 21:20:26 PANlin kernel: sda: Write Protect is off

Jan  6 21:20:26 PANlin kernel: sda: Mode Sense: 87 00 00 08

Jan  6 21:20:26 PANlin kernel: sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan  6 21:20:26 PANlin kernel:  sda: unknown partition table

Jan  6 21:20:26 PANlin kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

Jan  6 21:20:26 PANlin kernel: usb-storage: device scan complete

Jan  6 21:20:48 PANlin kernel: usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 6

А это с воткнутой карточкой, фотик завис 

Jan  6 21:13:57 PANlin kernel: ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup

Jan  6 21:13:57 PANlin kernel: usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Jan  6 21:13:57 PANlin kernel: usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan  6 21:13:59 PANlin kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized

Jan  6 21:13:59 PANlin kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Jan  6 21:13:59 PANlin kernel: scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jan  6 21:13:59 PANlin kernel: usb-storage: device found at 2

Jan  6 21:13:59 PANlin kernel: usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jan  6 21:13:59 PANlin kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Jan  6 21:13:59 PANlin kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.

Jan  6 21:14:04 PANlin kernel:   Vendor: HP        Model: PhotoSmart M407   Rev: No.1

Jan  6 21:14:04 PANlin kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Jan  6 21:14:04 PANlin kernel: usb-storage: device scan complete

Jan  6 21:14:04 PANlin kernel: SCSI device sda: 248224 512-byte hdwr sectors (127 MB)

Jan  6 21:14:04 PANlin kernel: sda: Write Protect is off

Jan  6 21:14:04 PANlin kernel: sda: Mode Sense: 87 00 00 08

Jan  6 21:14:04 PANlin kernel: sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan  6 21:14:04 PANlin kernel: SCSI device sda: 248224 512-byte hdwr sectors (127 MB)

Jan  6 21:14:04 PANlin kernel: sda: Write Protect is off

Jan  6 21:14:04 PANlin kernel: sda: Mode Sense: 87 00 00 08

Jan  6 21:14:04 PANlin kernel: sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan  6 21:14:04 PANlin kernel:  sda:

Jan  6 21:14:04 PANlin kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

Jan  6 21:14:35 PANlin kernel: usb 2-2: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Jan  6 21:15:35 PANlin last message repeated 2 times

Jan  6 21:16:06 PANlin kernel: usb 2-2: reset full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: scsi 0:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x00010000

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 248216

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 31027

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 31027

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin last message repeated 3 times

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: sda : status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: sda : sense not available.

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: sda: Write Protect is off

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: sda: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin last message repeated 3 times

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: sda : status=0, message=00, host=1, driver=00

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: sda : sense not available.

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: sda: Write Protect is off

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: sda: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel:  sda:<3>scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Jan  6 21:16:09 PANlin kernel:  unable to read partition table

----------

## ba

Если с livecd при этом все работает, то могу только посоветовать сменить версию ядра или попробовать использовать его через gphoto2...

----------

## APolozov

 *ba wrote:*   

> Если с livecd при этом все работает, то могу только посоветовать сменить версию ядра 

 

Пробовал несколько версий - не помогает, судя по всему нужен какой то хитрый патч или 

возможно дело не в ядре и убунта как то по хитрому с фотиком работает за счет гнома (VFS) и в моем KDE 

этот фокус не получается

 *ba wrote:*   

> или попробовать использовать его через gphoto2...

 

Через это пробовал, несколько неудобно, да и тыркать камеру из режима в режим напрягает,

я надеялся что есть какие нибудь рецепты победить   :Smile: 

А кроме тебя чегой то никто не отзывается   :Confused: 

----------

## ArtSh

 *Quote:*   

> А кроме тебя чегой то никто не отзывается 

 

Видимо это проблема спцифичная для этой модели. Попробуйте для доступа к камере использовать digiKam, он напрямую использует gphoto2, поэтому там таких проблем быть не должно....

----------

## APolozov

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   А кроме тебя чегой то никто не отзывается  
> 
> Видимо это проблема спцифичная для этой. 

 

Это я прекрасно понимаю, но зная что под Ubuntu все работает я расчитывал, что рецепт какой то существует и такая камера + Gentoo не у меня одного   :Smile: 

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> Попробуйте для доступа к камере использовать digiKam, он напрямую использует gphoto2, поэтому там таких проблем быть не должно....

 

Хотелось бы обойтись без лишних сущностей   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ArtSh

 *Quote:*   

> Хотелось бы обойтись без лишних сущностей 

 

Когда попробуете digiKam, поймёте, что остальное это и есть лишние сущности...

 *Quote:*   

>  но зная что под Ubuntu все работает я расчитывал...

 

Так там ядро вдоль и поперёк пропатчено! Если очень надо, можно посмотреть что там такого в SCSI подсистеме напатчили... Кстати, можно и ядро обновить...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Проще купить кардридер. Оно и удобней.

----------

## ArtSh

 *Quote:*   

> Проще купить кардридер. Оно и удобней.

 

А я, кстати, об этом даже и не подумал, я предполагал, что человек не может фотографии от туда получить....

----------

